#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  MSC 2003, Only For Sisters (Broeder en Kafirvrij)

## Oum_Mujahid

MSC 2003
Muslima Soccer Competition 2003!! 


Beste Zusters,
Insha ALLAH zal er dit jaar weer een voetbal toernooi voor zusters plaatsvinden..
Vorig jaar was een groot succes en Insha ALLAH zal dit jaar een groter succes worden..

Het liefst maak je zelf een team en meld je je aan, maar als je geen team heb, meld je dan ook aan, want er zijn veel zusters die zich alleen of met zn tweetjes hebben aangemeld, er worden op de dag zelf ook teams gevormd..

Insha ALLAH zal het in de herfstvakantie plaatsvinden, Insha ALLAH danhoeft niemand naar school.. Voor de zusters met een baan, zullen we Insha ALLAH heel gauw een exacte datum regelen zodat men vrij kan nemen. Het is uiteraard ook weer broeder en kafirvrij!
De lokatie is wederom utrecht, omdat deze stad heel centraal ligt..

Jullie kunnen je aanmelden op volgend emailadres:

[email protected],

Of bij Oem Makeen, Oem Abdullah, Oem Shaheed, Oum Zakariyyah of Oum Mujahid.

Jullie zullen nog op de hoogte gehouden worden voor de exacte datum en en plaats, Insha ALLAH

----------

